# MH sized parking space in Windermere?



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

we have to be in Windermere during the day on Saturday. Can anyone recommend a suitable daytime parking place, close to the centre of town, for a 6.4m van? 
thanks
Chris


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Depends how long you want to park. Parking in Windermere is at a premium, short stay might be at Booths supermarket by the station.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Sysinfo said:


> Depends how long you want to park. Parking in Windermere is at a premium, short stay might be at Booths supermarket by the station.


thanks. I know parking is a nightmare everywhere in the lakes. We are delivering some bits of furniture to our son who is moving into a flat in the centre of town so can stop outside to unload but will need to park somewhere for a couple of hours while I hang curtains etc.
Chris


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

As long as you tuck yourself in a corner out of the way you could get away with it as lots of MH's stop by for provisions.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

If you can find a space you can park on the left-hand side roadside, along Glebe Road (go past the Marinas and you should see where I mean). Alternatively, carry on to the very end of Glebe Road and there is a Car Park on the right just after the Braithwaite Fold CCC Site. This caters for Coaches and I have parked here a few times without issue (I think it costs £4).

(I have not parked there myself as I prefer Glebe Road, but I have also seen Motohomes parked at the Rayrigg Road Car park).


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Agreed Ian, but that is Bowness, quite a hike from Windemere. That is what I thought of first. Still, if they are fit, why not :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Sysinfo said:


> Agreed Ian, but that is Bowness, quite a hike from Windemere. That is what I thought of first. Still, if they are fit, why not :lol: :lol:


Sorry, my mistake (my eyes / mind are playing tricks with me).


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi there, park up at Millers Field, Ambleside, £10 for 24 hours, and get the frequent bus down to Windermere, realaxed in the knowledge that your van will be safe amongst others.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The local bus service between Ambleside, Windemere and Bowness is pretty good and are quire regular.
But if you want to park at Bowness, along the road towards Braithwait fold, you will need to get there earlyish!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Sysinfo said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed Ian, but that is Bowness, quite a hike from Windemere. That is what I thought of first. Still, if they are fit, why not :lol: :lol:
> ...


No mistake, my mind plays up all the time :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisda (Oct 2, 2008)

i allways thought it was UP to windermere lol,up a really large hill,when parked in the large car park near braithwaite fold,the bus allways comes first at my age lol ,chrisda


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry I have been away sorting things all day. 
We will only be there a few hours and have to get back Saturday evening otherwise would use Millers field, hence wanting to just park up somewhere very close for the couple of hours. The positive is that we will be there early Sat morning so should manage to park - thanks for the suggestions
Chris


----------

